# Dog food question



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

At what age do you stop feeding puppy dog food and start using adult dog food?


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I think on small breeds it's at a year old but I'm not totally sure.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

At a year.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Great! I guess I'll have to buy another bag of puppy kibble. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

depends on the food. with Royal Canin you have to make a change off one of the puppy
foods at 10 months. I missed it and both dogs got overweight


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

1 year


----------

